# Feuerberg/Rhön Bikepark



## Flow Girl (5. Januar 2009)

Hi
Bei uns geht das Gerücht rum das der Park wieder aufmacht weiss da jemand genaueres.
Gruss Flow Girl


----------



## oo7 (5. Januar 2009)

Flow Girl schrieb:


> Hi
> Bei uns geht das Gerücht rum das der Park wieder aufmacht weiss da jemand genaueres.
> Gruss Flow Girl



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210055


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didi.H (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 
ja das stimmt, der Park macht am 1.5.09 wieder auf. Wir hatten zwar immer wieder kleinere und größere Probleme zu beseitigen, aber jetzt geht es weiter sobald es das Wetter zu lässt.
MfG.
Didi


----------



## Flow Girl (6. Januar 2009)

postet doch mal eine internettseite von euch oder bilder
gruss flow girl


----------

